# NW Illinois pics...



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the storm from the NW corner of Illinois! These were all taken in front of our home...

Just got our driveway plowed...




Only one problem... the road in front of our house was "slightly" drifted in...

looking east... In over 20 years of living here, I could always plow my way thru this way... NOT this time! 6 to 8 footers!


looking west..... DONT even try it!


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

Finally.....4 PM..From the east....Here comes the calvary!



Made it thru!!!?





Not quite!!!



.


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

To the west....I'm guessing..at least 12 footers!?!!!





It took the maintainer over 2 1/2 hours to get thru the half mile of road in front of our house!

had to try out our freshly cleared road!





How much FUN can you have?

Only bad thing was, I lost a day of plowing....

.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That is impressive! I wish we would get something like that, just for fun not for work.


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

NBI Lawn;1229551 said:


> That is impressive! I wish we would get something like that, just for fun not for work.


I tell one of my "southern buddies" ... A lot of us LOVE it!

He thinks we are sick! LOL

I really dont mind getting snowed in once in a while. Bad thing, could have made a bunch of $$$ if I could have got into town...

other bummer.. sold my sled in December..:crying:

.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats insane.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

wow thats some serious drifting


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

I think the Chevy could have done it!! Just needed a little head of steam


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

mike6256;1229915 said:


> I think the Chevy could have done it!! Just needed a little head of steam


Even this 'ol girl knows when she's beat .... LOL..

With the V plow, usually I can plow my way thru to the east.. I had plowed a couple hundred feet of 2 to 3 foot drifts..before encountering 6 to 8 footers... here I had backed down and was pushing snow away from that area trying to get more room to maneuver...



this is at the top of the hill where the snow was shallow...



Just a bit too much snow...


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Thats just insane... Should have went for it... you could have made it...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice pics! Thats an insane amount of snow. All these pictures of boss vee's make me want one instead of an extreme vee.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

thats crazy pics


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1230433 said:


> Nice pics! Thats an insane amount of snow. All these pictures of boss vee's make me want one instead of an extreme vee.


I LOVE that plow!

I started plowing in 1978 with a 7 1/2' straight and power anglers (that was a $60 option then LOL) that was mounted on a 3/4 ton Chevy.

My last truck was my all time favorite, a 1980, 454, Chevy one ton dually 4x4 and a 9' Meyer straight blade . ...

...that is , until this setup...



the ol' 97, K3500 and the Boss V. By far the best setup I have used..

I love winter!

.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow! That's some crazy stuff. Looks even intimidating for the grader to attack that. That wind driven snow gets like concrete.


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

Snowzilla;1230540 said:


> Wow! That's some crazy stuff. Looks even intimidating for the grader to attack that. That wind driven snow gets like concrete.


The day he was cleaning the drifts in these pics, they were still pretty soft...I have seen the maintainer used many times in the 20 plus years we've lived here. This is the first time I have ever seen it have to back up and "hit it again' to try to get thru any drift.

Even then, it would literally slide the grader sideways!


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow thats nuts. Sweet pictures.


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

WOW thats the coolist thing ive seen we will and never had snow that deep the south would be shut down until july


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, I know what those drifts looked like....

Where ya from old skool?


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

NoFearDeere;1232493 said:


> Yeah, I know what those drifts looked like....
> 
> Where ya from old skool?


 We live between Sterling and Morrison. Where you?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Familiar looking from our area.
Had to use the loader to open roads....
Some major highways were closed until Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

I tried plowin out some cabins by the river thursday night... what a mess, 3 to 6 foot drifts for half a mile... I got stuck and pulled out about a dozen times but made it through. defenetally the first time where i could see a v-plow being useful in the vee position... its kinda different to see the road graders out with the v-plows, probably havent been used in years

Im in Fulton by the way, nice to meet you neighbor.

BTW what road are you on, trying to figure it out from the pictures....


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

Drew2010;1233812 said:


> I tried plowin out some cabins by the river thursday night... what a mess, 3 to 6 foot drifts for half a mile... I got stuck and pulled out about a dozen times but made it through. defenetally the first time where i could see a v-plow being useful in the vee position... its kinda different to see the road graders out with the v-plows, probably havent been used in years
> 
> Im in Fulton by the way, nice to meet you neighbor.
> 
> BTW what road are you on, trying to figure it out from the pictures....


Drew,
Hazel Rd , about a 8 miles east of Morrison. The V did great until Thursday afternoon plowing drifts in a country lane. HARD as concrete... my 500 lbs of sandbag ballast ,usually at the tailgate, is up against the bulkhead..

What you running for a plow?
.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome pics. Thumbs Up

We had some crazy drifts around here too, but that's looks just a bit more consistently deeper than what we had.

What was your guys snow fall total? We sat at 12.5, on top of 2 inches the previous night.


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

White Gardens;1234113 said:


> Awesome pics. Thumbs Up
> 
> We had some crazy drifts around here too, but that's looks just a bit more consistently deeper than what we had.
> 
> What was your guys snow fall total? We sat at 12.5, on top of 2 inches the previous night.


Quad Cities TV stations were reporting 18.4" ... not sure how you measure that with 50mph winds.... guess you take an average from the few inches on top of hills to the 12 foot drifts!:laughing:


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

old skool;1234118 said:


> Quad Cities TV stations were reporting 18.4" ... not sure how you measure that with 50mph winds.... guess you take an average from the few inches on top of hills to the 12 foot drifts!:laughing:


We had some wicked winds here too. You can see corn stubble in some places, and other there is 30 foot push-back piles along roads. Anymore than 12 inches makes a huge difference and we got lucky. 12 was hard, but manageable.

The township here had a JD544E running in front of a new JD Maintainer on our back roads. The 544E was to just break drifts and eventually it got stuck once too as they were trying to get to people who had been without power for more than 12 hours.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

old skool;1233861 said:


> Drew,
> Hazel Rd , about a 8 miles east of Morrison. The V did great until Thursday afternoon plowing drifts in a country lane. HARD as concrete... my 500 lbs of sandbag ballast ,usually at the tailgate, is up against the bulkhead..
> 
> What you running for a plow?
> .


okay, i know exactly where you are then.
Im running an 8 foot western unimount. The truck info is in my signature.

I had no problems except plowin by the river on thursday night.


----------

